# Bruno o marrone



## WestFevalia

Bonjour,
Je suis un peu déroutée par l'adjectif _bruno _. En anglais, on traduit _*cheveux bruns *_par _*brown hair*_. Jusque-là, pas de problèmes. Mais en ce qui concerne l'italien, j'hésite un peu : _bruno _semble désigner une teinte de _marrone _particulièrement sombre, presque noire. Donc est-ce qu'il faut traduire *cheveux bruns *par *capelli bruni*, ou _*capelli marrone *_?
Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## Nino83

WestFevalia said:


> En anglais, on traduit _*cheveux bruns *_par _*brown hair*_. Jusque-là, pas de problèmes. Mais en ce qui concerne l'italien, j'hésite un peu : _bruno _semble désigner une teinte de _marrone _particulièrement sombre, presque noire. Donc est-ce qu'il faut traduire *cheveux bruns *par *capelli bruni*, ou _*capelli marrone *_?



Salut, WestFevalia. 
En italien on dit "capelli castani" (cheveux châtains?), en général et "capelli castano chiaro/scuro" si on veut spécifier. 
On peut utiliser "capelli bruni" aussi, au lieu de "capelli castano scuro", mais il est moins fréquent, je pense.


----------



## Elmoro

Tu peux dire aussi "scuro di capelli" ou bien "capelli scuri". D'apres moi c'est même préférable.


----------



## WestFevalia

Merci Nino. Oui, c'est vrai, _castano_ c'est châtain (j'avais oublié ça). Donc on peut dire que brun en français a une signification plus "large" que bruno en italien ? Rien d'insultant là-dedans, j'espère. Un peu comme _comfortable _en anglais qui a un sens plus "large" que notre _confortable _!


----------



## WestFevalia

Elmoro, nos messages sont arrivés en même temps, je n'avais pas vu le tien ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Nino83

Le nickname de Elmoro m'a fait penser qu'il y a un autre adjectif: "moro/mora". 

Il est plus utilisé le féminin, pour example "le bionde e le more".


----------



## WestFevalia

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Nino83

WestFevalia said:


> Donc on peut dire que brun en français a une signification plus "large" que bruno en italien ? Rien d'insultant là-dedans, j'espère.



Oui et il n'est pas offensant, simplement il est moins utilisé.


----------



## Elmoro

WestFevalia said:


> Elmoro, nos messages sont arrivés en même temps, je n'avais pas vu le tien ! Merci beaucoup !



De rien, mon pote


----------

